# 93 Chev 454 Dually starting problem



## dforner (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a 1993 Chev dually that won't start. Engine turns over, no fuel and no spark. Changed out the ignition switch on steering column yesterday. Engine did start and ran OK, but then I turned it off and now it's back to won't start, no spark, no fuel. Checked fuses and relays - all OK.
Need help figuring out what's wrong - what would cause no spark and no fuel (throttle body) at the same time


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Check the fusible links, run a testlight on both sides of it to make sure it is not burnt. Sounds like you have an accessory power wire problem.

Also a crank/cam sensor bad could cause these symptoms.

check for power at the coil with the key on, if it is there and there is no spark....try the cam/crank sensor.


----------



## dforner (Feb 18, 2005)

*93 dually start problem*

Thanks for your insight. I have checked the fuseable links and the test OK.
What do you mean by accessory wiring?
I'll do the crank/cam test tomorrow. Thanks so much for taking the time to help me out. I'll let you know what, if anything, happens.


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

In '93 there was no cam or crank sensor on a 454, the pickup coil on the distributor provided the reference signal to the PCM. With no spark or injector pulse, I'd look more closely at the distributor and/or ignition module. I am assuming you have fuel pressure, but no fuel spraying from the injectors. If you have access to a dianostic scanner, look for RPM to be above zero while cranking. I'd lean towards picking up a rebuilt distributor if you don't have the required equipment for checking the unit.


----------



## dforner (Feb 18, 2005)

bought a rebuilt distributor today and will install tomorrow, will update you and thanks for the info. I hope this is what is causing the problem...


----------



## dforner (Feb 18, 2005)

*93 Chev 454 Duilly starting*

NJ BuickRacer.
Thank you it was the ignition module Put in a new module it started right up and ran grate.
Djforner.


----------

